# Photos synced to iPad don't match edited images from Lightroom



## guzzibob (Dec 5, 2016)

Just transferring photos that I've edited in Lightroom to my iPod. The images don't match the screen on my computer. They just don't seem as vivid. The computer has been properly calibrated but I don't know if there is a way to calibrate the iPad screen as there is no USB outlet on an iPad. Or is it possible that the files are being transferred unedited? Also I should state that I am using RAW files that I have edited, not JPEGs.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 5, 2016)

What camera are the files from Bob?

Can you see the matching slider settings when you look at the photos in the Develop module?


----------



## guzzibob (Dec 5, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> What camera are the files from Bob?
> 
> Can you see the matching slider settings when you look at the photos in the Develop module?


The camera is a Canon 50D
And yes I can see that the sliders in the develope mode and the settings do match.
I've just gone back and checked some photos from another collection that I had transferred a while back and they look very close from one screen to another.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 5, 2016)

Don't suppose you've applied a custom camera profile on the desktop? They don't sync at the moment, which can cause a mismatch.


----------



## guzzibob (Dec 5, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Don't suppose you've applied a custom camera profile on the desktop? They don't sync at the moment, which can cause a mismatch.


     Custom camera profile? Can't remember doing that and don't even know where that would be in Lightroom.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 6, 2016)

You'd probably remember that.


----------



## guzzibob (Dec 8, 2016)

So maybe I'm uploading them incorrectly, what is the correct way to do this?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 10, 2016)

If all of the values look the same, I'm more inclined to think it's simply the displays are different. Which model of iPad do you have?

One interesting test might be to sync a JPEG without any settings and see if that also shows the same differences.


----------



## guzzibob (Dec 15, 2016)

Sorry it took so long to get back. I'm using the iPad Mini 3.
I've tried exporting a JPEG as you suggested and I'm also seeing the similar issue - the image on the iPad looks a bit washed out or flat compared to what I see on my computer screen. 
I went back to another catalog that I had created a while back and the photos match pretty close.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 16, 2016)

If it's happening on the JPEG too, that would suggest it's a limitation of the iPad screen. If you send the exported JPEG to the iPad in another way - perhaps using iCloud or Dropbox - and open it in another app, do you see the same difference?


----------



## guzzibob (Dec 19, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> If it's happening on the JPEG too, that would suggest it's a limitation of the iPad screen. If you send the exported JPEG to the iPad in another way - perhaps using iCloud or Dropbox - and open it in another app, do you see the same difference?


----------



## guzzibob (Dec 19, 2016)

Ok I'll give that a try.


----------

